
Internal Reactions to Googler's Manifesto Show Anti-Diversity Views Have Support - madars
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/ywpamw/internal-reaction-to-google-employees-manifesto-show-anti-diversity-views-have-support
======
brighteyes
To describe it as "anti-diversity" kind of proves the manifesto's point - that
one political side controls the debate. Because the manifesto clearly states
it is _for_ diversity, including diversity of gender and race (and even
suggests ways to try to improve things there).

It's fine to disagree with it - it has many flaws and inaccuracies, to be sure
- but we can do that with honesty and fairness. Not just for the author's
sake, but for our own.

~~~
Latty
It is entirely possible to claim to be for something while actively doing
things that are negative for it. The author didn't get to decide if his
manifesto is anti-diversity any more than the KKK get to decide if they are
racist.

I haven't read the manifesto, so I'm not saying it is anti-diversity, but your
post appears to assume they can't be lying or wrong about that.

~~~
Goladus
_I haven 't read the manifesto_

I have. The response labeling it "anti-diversity" is a pathetic and dishonest
attempt to dismiss the entire thing. The "manifesto" is an honest attempt to
start dialog, the shrill propaganda from the likes of Gizmodo and Recode are
dishonest attempts to drown out that dialog with name-calling and rhetoric.

They can of course claim technical correctness by equivocating about what they
mean by "diversity" but it's not like anyone reading that filth really cares
about what words really mean. You could say it was "anti race and gender
diversity for diversity's sake." You could say it was "anti race and gender
diversity as religion." It's opposed to taking inequality of outcome as ipso
facto evidence of discrimination.

------
throwaway72695
I’m a closeted conservative in tech, hence the throwaway account. Some of what
the manifesto said is overly broad or wrong headed, in particular at least
from my perspective generalizing views held by conservatives on climate change
and similar issues, but one thing in particular stood out:

The left and by extension Google do not tolerate diversity of viewpoint or
worldview. Diversity of race or sex is viewed as critical but real diversity,
that of the lens through which people view the world is to be stomped out with
prejudice. If you don’t agree with the leftist secular view you are a bigot.
If you are religious you must apologize for your bigotry and convince others
it is only a social activity or something private that won’t affect how you
behave or what you believe in other spheres.

As a conservative orthodox Catholic and a devotee of Saint Josemariá Escrivá,
I feel like I have to hide my faith and my views. If people understood that my
devotion to doing my work as perfectly and as generously as I can is driven by
my desire to serve God and mankind they would be shocked and disappointed.
Even worse, my views on the existence of an absolute unchanging morality would
be viewed as bigotry even though I don’t advocate discrimination and am
willing to happily work beside those who believe and practice differently. It
is not enough that we work side by side and treat each other with respect, I
must believe and accept leftist dogma in my heart or I am a bigot and I am
unfit to write code, work with others, or function in a management role.

From my perspective the exclusion, demonization and intolerance from the left
for those who dare to merely believe and live their own lives differently is
terrifying. I don’t know how we come back from the current state of things to
a liberal, open society where diversity of belief and viewpoint is prized.

------
johngalt
The problem isn't what this person's views are. The problem is that you aren't
allowed to have a nonconformist view. Precisely what diversity and tolerance
are supposed to bring. "We have people from all backgrounds provided they
parrot exactly the same view of the world!" Is hardly diversity.

Invariably whoever wrote this will be flogged, and the moral busybodies inside
google will gain a little more influence as other people with non-conforming
views duck their heads down a little lower.

------
nilidah
The guy made some great points. A pragmatic, fresh look at diversity programs
is a great idea and open discussion is what we need.

Vice, wried (and I'm sure The Verge will be on that list too) should be
ashamed of themselves. The author is obviously pro-diversity, and all this
does is prove the manifesto's point.

------
samueldavid
Google is full of PC people, poor guy

------
bookmarkacc
They seem to draw a line between men and women because of "biological
differences".

I wonder what they think about affirmative action for men of different races.

~~~
dogruck
One point of view:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bell_Curve](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Bell_Curve)

------
ouid
The author of the manifesto declares conservative bias to be pragmatic, by its
nature.

Pragmatism, insofar as it is in opposition to idealism, is the absence of a
guiding philosophy. Anyone who puts themselves on one side of the
liberal/conservative spectrum is an idealist.

This Mary Sue bullshit is unforgivable, and I could not read on.

